# Sailing with kids!



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

Family sailing trip to the Caribbean - WCAX.COM Local Vermont News, Weather and Sports-

Enjoy!


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Awesome!!!!!

I do like your blog as well, lots of good info.


----------



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks Chall!


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

vtsailguy said:


> Family sailing trip to the Caribbean - WCAX.COM Local Vermont News, Weather and Sports-
> 
> Enjoy!


That's cool.


----------



## Hovertank (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks so much for putting the time in to publish your blog.

I have a 10 and 14 year old so I'll be looking forward to your future posts!

I've also kept myself awake at night on more than a few occasions, considering how I can best ensure the safety of my family while cruising.

All the best!


----------



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## jBlaze3000 (Jun 1, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## ccrasmus (Jul 4, 2014)

Seeking advice...I am not quite ready to cruise as I am new to sailing and absolutely love it! My two teenage sons are hooked and one just spent a week at a sailing camp to learn more he loves it so much. My husband however, is odd man out on the family sailing adventure idea. 
Does anyone have any suggestions as to how I can entice my husband to take interest in sailing? I have taken him out a few times on a 30 foot capri on the Ches Bay after completing the ASA 101 course but he wasn't interested enough to go again. So we got a little 15 foot sailboat to just hang out on and learn more and my kids and I have had a blast but he only comes down to help launch it....so sad. I want him to be a part of the fun but I can't find the right buttons to push just yet so he will at least enjoy it. he is all about power boats!!! UGH....advice??? suggestions???


----------



## Hovertank (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow, that's a tough one CC. You might want to start a new thread for this in General Discussion as it will get more attention there and hopefully some useful replies.

General Discussion (sailing related) - SailNet Community

It's obviously hard for a lot of us here to grasp this concept, but some people just dislike sailing and sailboats altogether.

Trying to change someone's mind who has no interest in a specific hobby or interest is very difficult to comment on without actually knowing that person and their reason(s) for disliking said hobby. If you can drill down to the core reasons, you can sometimes find ways around that and/or perhaps arrive at a compromise.

I really hope it works out for you. Divorce is always an option.  Just kidding of course!


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

ccrasmus said:


> he is all about power boats!!! UGH....advice??? suggestions???


If that is the case then I would take an approach that connects with what he likes about powerboats....is it speed? comfort? spending time fishing? the 'ease' of getting somewhere fast?

All of these interests can be addressed under sail. Teach him this.

I hate to recommend them but the Macgregor range of boats which combine a bit of both might be a good option to look at if you are indeed considering purchasing a boat.

Taking another tack, Is it just that he is threatened by your interest and skill?


----------



## mike27' (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Sailing with kids, what boat do I get*

Help!
I'm looking at a few boats I just had to get rid of my 27' Coranado (moved)
I al looking at a *22' Oday* that says: (22 ft Oday sailboat,6 hp motor, 2 main sails and 1 jib, dingy, anchors, stove, 2 batteries, older hand held gps, fish finder used as depth finder, porta-a-pot,life jackets,good titles, ready to sail)
A 22' Catalina
and a 1964 22' Bristol, bare bones with a head and needs a new battery (the reg. says bristol but I saw no markings on the boat stating bristol) 
All are shoal keel

I am the type to the bays and head offshore from time to time we moved to miami.

Please help me findout what the best boat would be.

Thank you

Mike


----------

